# Health Benefits



## thistle (Aug 7, 2021)

If you are full time, when do you get to enroll in Health Benefits?
Any idea on approx cost for an employee and dependent?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 7, 2021)

You have to 1250 hours & 6 months of service to get benefits. You will get a packet. 
Check on targetpayandbenefits.com for more info.


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 7, 2021)

Open enrollment starts at the beginning of February with the plans taking effect April 1st.

Costs will depend on which plan you choose as they vary in price.


----------

